# Chicago SA support group for 20-30 age range?



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Does anyone know of a social anxiety support group for people in the 20-30 age range in or near Chicago, IL?

If not, would anyone be open to starting one?


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Not really a support group but I have a group of friends I met in Chicago and we all hang out. We met 5 years ago and still hang out.


----------

